# TuffRiverStuff is on the Buzz!



## thinksnow

That is awesome


----------



## okieboater

Over several decades now, Ray has been making items for me and my rafts. None of it is even close to showing wear after a ton of use (I am retired and boat year round some where). Bottom line if Ray does not already make it, describe what you want and he will do it custom. A good man and good products.


----------



## treemanji

Saaaweet.


----------



## lmyers

Thank you guys for deciding to join in the discussions and in becoming part of our online community.


----------



## Sleepless

No one makes better stuff.


----------



## carvedog

Where is the like button?


----------



## smiley_n_mt

+1 for TRS! Ray will take care of you!


----------



## RiversRohrer

Used a tarp from TRS all summer and that thing is bulletproof.
Glad to see you on the forum.


----------



## benpetri

Thats great Ray!


----------



## erdvm1

Ray, is the man. Creates great gear and very knowledgeable.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MCSkid

bought one of Ray's very first bags, use it to haul straps, beer, ect. it's 15 years old, saw a good 7-8 years of commercial guiding. gotta have 700+ days on it. i'm thinking it will last another 10 years. his new stuff is 5x better. it's amazing how over engineered TRS gear is. seeing how his old gear will last in the 25 year range the new stuff will literally last forever, i will be passing it on to the kids one day. plus Ray stands behind his gear. hanging out in the shop one day a guy comes in with a bag that he had ripped. Ray fixed it, the guy wanted to pay him something because the rip was his fault, Ray told him "never charged to fix my gear, ain't gonna start now." plus he pays his employee's a living wage. good guy and a great company.


----------



## 2tomcat2

Welcome! Thanks for your excellent customer service and gear.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff

Wow! Thank you all so much for the warm welcome & great reviews! We are certainly happy to be here, and are glad that you're all happy we're here! As many of you seem to know (& love) the gear we make, remember that you can order any of Ray's goods on line any time! We always love to see smiling faces in the shop, but if you can't make it to Salida you can still get the gear you need. Also, I wanted to remind everyone that we do gasket repairs as well! Winter is a good time to send in your blown out gaskets for us to replace, so that your dry gear will be in tip top shape come spring runoff. Thanks again for all the love buzzards! Stoked to be here!


----------



## TuffRiverStuff

We are experiencing some technical difficulties with our web site and it is currently down. Please call the shop for inquiries and orders. 719-539-5444 We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## MO.BBQ

Love looking on your website.Cool stuff! I really want one of your big river bags.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff

Thanks! Yeah, our everything bag© is one of our signature products!(And really does turn rigging into a whole new world of Awesome!) 

Also, I want to apologize, I posted when our web site was down the other night and then neglected to post that we are back on line... So yeah, we are up & running & fully functional in the world of the interwebs!


----------



## Skyman

Nothing better than the everything bag. I've seen some cheap imitations. They don't stack up to the everything bag. The best single investment I have made.


----------



## Randaddy

Do you make a bag for the Partner 2 burner folding stove?


----------



## TuffRiverStuff

Randaddy said:


> Do you make a bag for the Partner 2 burner folding stove?


 We absolutely can! However, what we are capable of making would be a carrying case/ padded protective case... if you are looking to keep it dry we still recommend putting it in a dry bag. That being said, if you are still interested in a padded/carrying case for it, then please do give us call & we'll talk about what you want & how to make one up for you! 719-539-5444


----------



## TuffRiverStuff

Just a friendly heads up: We are in the process of launching a new web site this weekend, so things may be a little screwy while the transfer is underway. If you are having troubles getting to tuffriverstuff.com, please be patient with us and check back later. We will be fully up and running with the new web site in all areas by no later than Monday, at which point we will make a big exciting announcement! Until then have a great weekend and check back to explore the new site later!


----------



## PhilipJFry

its already down... RATS!


----------



## TuffRiverStuff

PhilipJFry said:


> its already down... RATS!


It will be back up and running (and shiny, streamlined and new!) within the next 24-48 hours. In the mean time, please feel free to call the shop at 719-539-5444 for any questions or orders. We can still fulfill any order over the phone. (Might be a little late for shipping in time for Christmas though.)


----------



## thinksnow

Sounds like it's going to dump on the pass anyway...go skiing and have a chilly beverage. Before you know it TRS will be back!
Keep up the great work Ray and crew. THINK SNOW!


----------

